# maternity benefit + full salary



## catgirl (10 Mar 2010)

Hi all,

I am currently pregnant and have a question relating to my eligability to claim maternity benifit. My companies policy is to pay employees their full salary for 6 months, they do not require you to claim the maternity benifit and pay it back to them or have it directly paid to them. Strange I know - I have double checked it in terms of the policy and have it confirmed by email from the HR person. I am aware that maternity benifit is not taxable and have been advised by Dept of Social Welfare that I meet their criteria to claim maternity benifit and they do not need to know the arrangement with my employer although the woman I spoke to did agree that it was very unusual. My question is now can the employer refuse to sign and stamp the form if I ask them to? I think they may look at their policy again if I go down this road, but the current policy does not require me to give the benifit to them and I have been told I woudl be mad not claim the benifit in addition to my salary. Any insight welcome!

Thanks


----------



## tootsie (16 Mar 2010)

While i was on maternity leave my employer paid my full salary and i also recieved my maternity benefit. Great employer and i'm in the same job over ten years and have never taken sick leave though i would be paid for this as well. 

Far as i know it was just generous and social welfare payment was not taxable. 

Enjoy it! Fair play to your employer.


----------



## asknicely (16 Mar 2010)

WOW WOW WOW.

And here I was thinking PS/CS had the best maternity pay, seems not reading your post.  Thats a great system.  If you ask them to sign your MB10 form and your employment contract is already in place and valid I would have no qualms about claiming for the MB from SW.  

Do they have any vacanices at the mo?


----------



## catgirl (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys, I bit the bullet and went in with the form last week. It does seem too good to be true but good to hear I'm not the only person who found themselves in this position! No vacanices at the moment but I'll keep you posted!


----------



## court (2 Jun 2010)

does anyone know if social welfare office contact your employer to tell them that you are receiving Maternity benefit payments from them?


----------



## Pat Bateman (2 Jun 2010)

Do public sector workers get their full salary when on maternity leave?  

Or, like Catgirl, do they receive their full salary plus the social welfare maternity benefit?


----------



## becky (2 Jun 2010)

Pat Bateman said:


> Do public sector workers get their full salary when on maternity leave?
> 
> Or, like Catgirl, do they receive their full salary plus the social welfare maternity benefit?


 
In my area (HSE) PRSI A employees receive salary less a social welfare deduction.

PRSI D receive full salary without the SW deduction as they have no entitlement to maternity benefit.


----------



## Pat Bateman (2 Jun 2010)

becky said:


> In my area (HSE) PRSI A employees receive salary less a social welfare deduction.
> 
> PRSI D receive full salary without the SW deduction as they have no entitlement to maternity benefit.


 
Thanks Becky.

For HSE (PRSI) A employees, do they end up in the same position (i.e. reduced salary + social welfare payment = regular salary)?

And do the employee's still get qualification allowances etc, or do they just get their basic salary?

Thanks again.


----------



## becky (2 Jun 2010)

Pat - as far as I know you end up with the same net pay more or less.

If you have a qualifcation allowance (mainly applicable to professional grades such as nurses, radiographers etc) you would hold that while on paid mat leave.


----------



## Pat Bateman (2 Jun 2010)

Thanks Becky.


----------

